# '65 GTO Starter Wiring question?



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I have a 65 GTO. The previous owner had a "hot start" problem and installed a "Ford type" relay on the firewall. Later on he installed a Hi Torque gear reduction starter motor by IMI. Since I've had the car it has always started fine for me but... The relay on the firewall is ugly, not original and I'd like to eliminate it. The car does have Hooker headers and the IMI starter seems to be working fine. Is the relay still needed?

Does anyone have wiring diagram or advice as to how to eliminate the starter relay?

Thanks!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Remove the solenoid and the positive battery cable from the battery and starter.
Run a new positive battery cable from the battery to the starter and the small wire on the Ford solenoid to the S terminal on the starter.
It should work fine with the gear reduction starter if it doesn't replace the wire from the ignition to the starter.
There will be a short jumper wire from the battery cable to the S terminal on the starter so that will also have to be removed.


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

OK, so you're saying I can remove the Ford type relay from the firewall and just wire the starter directly to the battery and ignition switch, etc, correct?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Correct.
Make sure you remove the small jumper wire on the starter solenoid that goes from the battery wire to the S terminal, if you don't the starter will continuously run.


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

OK, Thanks!


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello Goat Roper, Thanks for the info. I'm still wrestling with eliminating the Ford Type Solenoid from the starter circuit. My '65 has been converted to IMI Hi Torque starter, GM HEI dissy and one wire alternator. Attached is a pic showing the solenoid wiring set up on the firewall.

The Orange wire comes from the firewall connector and has a 3-4 wire spice that was wrapped with white plastic tape (appears to be from factory...?).

The red and green wires goes to the starter; red to + terminal and green jumper to the bendix terminal. The + battery cable also goes to the + starter terminal. The brown wire goes from the solenoid to the ign switch, I think? 

My take on this is the red wire from the firewall connector and + battery cable go to the + terminal on the starter and .... the brown wire goes from the ign switch to the "bendix" terminal to activate the starter gear with the flywheel... Correct??? Let me know if you need more info or clarification. Thanks, Roqetman!


----------

